
Hacking Team steals €10K in Bitcoin, sends to Kurdish anticapitalists in Rojava - ashitlerferad
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2016/05/robin-hood-hacker-rojava-syria-bitcoin-donation/
======
rbii
Title should actually be 'Hacking Team hacker' (as in, the guy who hacked
Hacking Team - 'Phineas Phisher').

------
celticninja
Will be interesting to find out where this was hacked from. Based on his
previous hacks and ideology he doesn't seem the type to steal from an
exchange, however a tor based market or other shady online enterprise, perhaps
even blackhats who steal bitcoin have been hacked.

